# GT28RS or GT3071 Upgrade for my MK4 GTI?



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

I'm thinking of upgrading my stock K03S to something "funnier".
I'm between GT28RS or GT3071. Which one do you recommend? 
I'm 90% street use (I like short accels from light to light) and 10% highway, but i love to see (or feel) that high speed approach that BT like 3071 give (and my actual k03s doesn't).

Which is the best choice? Both on .63 or .64 ar?

Keep the stock manifold or buy atp's high flow?

PS: I don't use the car for racing or drag. 
Just street daily use with lots of fun on hittin my gas pedal hard! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

GT28RS = Quick spool, moderate top end power
GT3071 = Slower spool, more top end power.

BTW You won't be able to use the stock manifold with either if those turbos


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

Zealot said:


> GT28RS = Quick spool, moderate top end power
> GT3071 = Slower spool, more top end power.
> 
> BTW You won't be able to use the stock manifold with either if those turbos[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

do some searching and u'll find all that info w/ no waiting:thumbup:


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> do some searching and u'll find all that info w/ no waiting:thumbup:


I think i have read almost every post about it. I just wanted to know which is the smartest choice for me. Is the lagggier 3071 "that much" laggier than the gt28rs? I have to make a decision and i don't know which is the correct. A smaller gt28rs, faster spool, or a bigger 3071?
Does the 3071 "feels" on daily street use or not?

Thanks a lot for all the replies!!!


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

planetfunk said:


> I'm 90% street use (I like short accels from light to light) and 10% highway


Maybe a Frankenturbo is better suited for your application


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

A frankenturbo f4 will eat a bt light to light. It is also probably the most affordable and solid setup you can get.it also wont fall off like your ko3 does. Frankenturbo.com


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

I use a 3071 on my daily in the city of Los Angeles and love it. If you go from light to light the 28rs will get you off the line a tad quicker but the 3071 is gonna run it down and own it with a quickness. 



spartiati said:


> A frankenturbo f4 will eat a bt light to light.


:facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

spartiati said:


> A frankenturbo f4 will eat a bt light to light.


:sly:


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

sledge0001 said:


> I use a 3071 on my daily in the city of Los Angeles and love it. If you go from light to light the 28rs will get you off the line a tad quicker but the 3071 is gonna run it down and own it with a quickness.
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

You could always split the difference with a GT2871. In ATP Eliminator trim (uses stock style three bolt manifold to turbo connection), she doesn't really get going until after 4k rpms. I ran this set up in my 02 GTI I used to have.


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

In my case.... I went from K03S to K04 and all bolt ons to GT28RS eliminator kit, I had this for 5000 miles and I'm ready to upgrade to a GT3071R, at this point in time I will be upgrading both manifolds, the freaking eliminator setup is a damn bitch, it sucks because 1.- the stock manifold is restrictive as ****, and 2.- its a bitch to work on the damn thing.

I was able to get 317 hp and 338 lb-ft of torque with the GT28RS, again, using every freaking thing I could get my hands on, 725 cc ID, Eurodyne Maestro 7, WAI, Cams, etc... Now, I want more, so Im going for the GT3071R and rods and pistons, the GT28RS was very fun, good power and quick spooling, but it lacks power up top, like in highway driving or long straights.

Think about what your goal is, what car do you want to beat if any, 300hp sounds like a lot, but it isn't a whole lot if you like to play with the big guys.

steet+fun driving I say GT28RS the K04 was a waste of time to me, but again everybody is different!

Whatever you do, get a good tune!


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

PernellGTI said:


> In my case.... I went from K03S to K04 and all bolt ons to GT28RS eliminator kit, I had this for 5000 miles and I'm ready to upgrade to a GT3071R, at this point in time I will be upgrading both manifolds, the freaking eliminator setup is a damn bitch, it sucks because 1.- the stock manifold is restrictive as ****, and 2.- its a bitch to work on the damn thing.
> 
> I was able to get 317 hp and 338 lb-ft of torque with the GT28RS, again, using every freaking thing I could get my hands on, 725 cc ID, Eurodyne Maestro 7, WAI, Cams, etc... Now, I want more, so Im going for the GT3071R and rods and pistons, the GT28RS was very fun, good power and quick spooling, but it lacks power up top, like in highway driving or long straights.
> 
> ...


Excellent answer! I just don't wanna do things twice!!! 
Maybe i'll love GT28RS at first...and then it will happen to me what happened to you. 
I'm a bit "scary" about 3071 lag....but...I love to see those high speed approaches they do!
I also have a 3651 intake cat cam ready for the upgrade. I just now have to decide between the 28rs or 3071...!!

Thanks for your opinion!!


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

Having owned both the 28RS, as well as the 3071R, I would say 3071R hands down. To me the difference in lag wasnt TOO noticebale, but the 3071 could make a lot more power. I just think you will end up getting used to the power the 28RS provides and you will want to upgrade anyways.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

gt3071R for the fuc*ing win


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

3071r is almost identical..it's maybe 200-400rpm slower? but will outflow the 28rs through out...

and as for light to light aginst a Ft..depends ont eh turbo..cos there is no Ft that can out run me light to light...

the 3071 i think, and MANY others...is the perfect street turbo. power, spool, driveability..AWESOME.:beer::beer:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 3071r is almost identical..it's maybe 200-400rpm slower? but will outflow the 28rs through out...
> 
> and as for light to light aginst a Ft..depends ont eh turbo..cos there is no Ft that can out run me light to light...
> 
> the 3071 i think, and MANY others...is the perfect street turbo. power, spool, driveability..AWESOME.:beer::beer:


Being in a mk1 (or mk2 I forget which you have that 1.8t in) helps alot because of all the weight you save.

Regardless happy modifying! Just have fun!


----------



## VRsick13 (May 28, 2008)

3071r is a perfect match for our engines. I blew my k03s went to a k04 for about 3k mikes before going bt. Just prepare to fork out some major cash if you don't build the car yourself.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

VRsick13 said:


> 3071r is a perfect match for our engines. I blew my k03s went to a k04 for about 3k mikes before going bt. Just prepare to fork out some major cash if you don't build the car yourself.


Map out total costs for the upgrade including shipping, installation, shop time, machine shop time, rental cars during downtime, fluids, margin for error, software, other car upgrades to handle the power, etc etc etc.

Then look it over again.

Make sure you know what you're getting into.

If you can't afford to do it right, then don't do it at all. Change your plan and make a plan that you can do right.


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 3071r is almost identical..it's maybe 200-400rpm slower? but will outflow the 28rs through out...
> 
> and as for light to light aginst a Ft..depends ont eh turbo..cos there is no Ft that can out run me light to light...
> 
> the 3071 i think, and MANY others...is the perfect street turbo. power, spool, driveability..AWESOME.:beer::beer:


Really only 200-400rpm slower??? I can live with that!!! If that is true, then 3071 will be the smartest choice! Am I right?


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

I forgot to say I have an 3651 intake cam....will this be ok with both turbos? 28RS or 3071?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the intake cam will make the powerband move to the right a bit, but with it you'll have essentially the same powerband jsut 5500 and up will be much stronger and pull better. do you have valve springs in the head?

the spool difference is so minimal between the two it's silly to buy the 28rs or 2871 in my opinion...my buddies car is..well was, and it was like him spool then immediately after i spool and disappear...the 3071 is such a great sttreet and strip turbo for the 1.8t..i would run a .82ar though.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Vegeta you know what you car traps in the 1/4?


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*3071r*

YOU WILL GET BORED WITH THE 28RS!!!!!!!! JUST GO 3071r:thumbup:


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

VRsick13 said:


> 3071r is a perfect match for our engines. I blew my k03s went to a k04 for about 3k mikes before going bt. Just prepare to fork out some major cash if you don't build the car yourself.


Ballpark, How much are we talking about for a basic 3071R build? (rods, tune, turbo..etc)

My guess is I would also need to upgrade the clutch


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

black lavender said:


> Ballpark, How much are we talking about for a basic 3071R build? (rods, tune, turbo..etc)
> 
> My guess is I would also need to upgrade the clutch


Call it $8k for a basic build. Ballpark +/- 50%. lol. Someone like arnold at pagparts would be much better at ball parking this


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

anything 2860 and up needs a clutch upgrade, you can use the stock..but it won't last long at all, and u runt he risk of failure with the pressure plate blahblah


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

screwball said:


> Vegeta you know what you car traps in the 1/4?


no clue..we don't have ANY tracks here...

i would love to see what it does now with the headwork on the AEB, the cams,new rev limit,etc,etc


car is night and day now compared to '08 when i built it...powerband is different,attitude is different...so much has changed..

plus gonna switch to a comp turbo and a larger ar and some watermeth soon...


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Why not an EFR 6758?


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

GT3071R w/stroker build if your that worried about spool =P

skip the eliminator idea get a real turbo kit.

great advice though by vegeta, give yourself a good $1500 oh **** buffer fund.

honestly though if your THAT set on light to light "racing" facepalm buy a v8 or keep your k03 not sure about your street lights but the ones around my area allow for maybe half of 2nd gear to be used rofl...


----------



## VRsick13 (May 28, 2008)

black lavender said:


> Ballpark, How much are we talking about for a basic 3071R build? (rods, tune, turbo..etc)
> 
> My guess is I would also need to upgrade the clutch


im close to the 20k range, but i would say 11k parts and labor. Lets just say my "buffer fund" was long gone


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

Cryser said:


> GT3071R w/stroker build if your that worried about spool =P
> 
> skip the eliminator idea get a real turbo kit.
> 
> ...


Cryser: good point! What I meant is I like to have more power "up" but, if I can, not loosing to much "down rpms" response. Which will be your choice?. For example: I want to beat the *ss of a bmw 135i. Anytime, everywhere. The 28rs is "enough" or should I go with the 3071?
By now, the winner is the 3071. No one said "28rs ftw!!!". 
If the 3071 unleashes all its power at 4krpm, I'm ok with that! I also have the 3651 intake cat cam.

Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

2871 would fit your needs quite nicely.

I have a 3071 and don't find the lag to be of any concern at all, I switched from a 50trim which had bad lag.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

the thing is that really big turbo will be breaking stuff a lot faster than smaller turbo...there isn't huge price difference in turbokit itself but when you start breaking axles, transmissions...clutch giving up, shot bushings ...it quickly adds up.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

true that, my stock clutch with 60K miles on it lasted 4 days/250 miles on 10 lbs of boost with my gt3071r with .63ar i bought a spec stg 4 clutchand g60 flywheel, hopefully that will hold the power i want hehe:banghead::beer::what:


----------



## allan_84 (Apr 29, 2004)

derekb727 said:


> Why not an EFR 6758?


yes or what about the EFR 6258, i read that they have some nice spool.


----------



## fourv2 (Jan 6, 2009)

everyone i know with a 2871(orRS) has gone bigger or wants to go bigger 

--

and in response to winning traffic light to light.. is fun when you're slow and need a way to win... you might as well go dodging and weaving through traffic .. show em' who's a better driver.. :thumbdown:

go 3071r or bigger - youll be happy


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

comp 5558:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

yeup. just do the damn thing, you will be very happy with your purchase if it is put together right, and ith the right software. Goodluck man!:thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

planetfunk said:


> Thanks for your advice. *I also have a cat cam 3651 intake.* Do you think it will go ok with the 3071?
> 
> Thanks again!





planetfunk said:


> Excellent answer! I just don't wanna do things twice!!!
> Maybe i'll love GT28RS at first...and then it will happen to me what happened to you.
> I'm a bit "scary" about 3071 lag....but...I love to see those high speed approaches they do!
> *I also have a 3651 intake cat *cam ready for the upgrade. I just now have to decide between the 28rs or 3071...!!
> ...





planetfunk said:


> *I forgot to say I have an 3651 intake cam*....will this be ok with both turbos? 28RS or 3071?





planetfunk said:


> Cryser: good point! What I meant is I like to have more power "up" but, if I can, not loosing to much "down rpms" response. Which will be your choice?. For example: I want to beat the *ss of a bmw 135i. Anytime, everywhere. The 28rs is "enough" or should I go with the 3071?
> By now, the winner is the 3071. No one said "28rs ftw!!!".
> If the 3071 unleashes all its power at 4krpm, I'm ok with that! *I also have the 3651 intake cat cam.*
> 
> Thanks for your opinion!


Hey,

He has a CAT 3651 intake cam....FYI.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

your intake came will be fine for both turbos... from everything you said go with a GT3071R T3 .63 AR set up.

It will provide what your looking for and allow room to grow if/when needed.


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

derekb727 said:


> Hey,
> 
> He has a CAT 3651 intake cam....FYI.



jajajajaja derekn727 you made my day with that post!!! jajajaja! i can't stop laughing...thanks!!
"hey guys, he has a 3651 cat cam"!!!!


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

fourv2 said:


> everyone i know with a 2871(orRS) has gone bigger or wants to go bigger
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Excellent point. "go dodging and weaving through traffic"...I'm sticking with that. 
I almost have pre ordered the 28RS (previous to this post) but now I'M CONVINCED that 3071 will be the smartest choice in time...

I have to call my importer NOW!!! To stop the pre order and change it for the 3071!! with the 3651 intake cat cam i already mentioned


----------



## planetfunk (May 30, 2011)

allan_84 said:


> yes or what about the EFR 6258, i read that they have some nice spool.


Because here in my country the Garrett series are easier to get and "cheaper" to buy. I'm restricted by that.


----------

